# mujer que abusa sexualmente de un menor: denominación



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:
 
 
    En otro hilo de este foro salió a colación una interrogante que se ha quedado sin aclarar, en aquel otro hilo el tema principal giraba en torno a la forma de expresar el que a una cierta persona adulta le agrade el tener relaciones sexuales con individuos de la tercera edad y como una consecuencia del desarrollo de dicha discusión salieron a relucir la palabra *pederasta* y *la observación* de que el DRAE define este vocablo sólo para hacer referencia a *un hombre[entiéndase hombre adulto] que ha abusado sexualmente de algún niño*. Así pues la pregunta que quedó sin responder es:
 
 
¿Qué vocablo se debe usar en el idioma español para hacer referencia a *una mujer adulta que ha cometido un abuso sexual en contra de algún niño*?...


----------



## Bocha

pedófila o paidófila, abusadora de menores, 

(col e iron):asaltacunas, estupradora


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola Bocha:
 
 
    Gracias por tu aportación y ya que has contestado a mi primer mensaje pues me aprovecharé de ello  e iniciaré la discusión del tema. El término *estupradora* sólo es aplicable a la situación en turno si la edad de la persona agredida sexualmente se encuentra (en el momento de sufrir la agresión claro está) por arriba de los 12 y por abajo de los 18 años. Las voces *asaltacunas *y *abusadora de menores* me parece que bien pueden ser utilizadas para el caso en cuestión (sin importar la edad del individuo atacado), más sin embargo deseo saber si existe algún otro vocablo menos coloquial y más formal que pueda aplicarse de una manera general al asunto mencionado (tal cual como sucede con el vocablo *pederasta*).
 
 
     En cuanto a la palabra paidófila (o pedófila) he de decir que ésta me genera todavía más dudas pues existe una discrepancia entre la segunda acepción que aparece en la definición que el DRAE da para esta voz y lo que otros diccionarios generales del español y algunos de mis diccionarios de psiquiatría mencionan sobre la misma. Me explico: de acuerdo con el DRAE la definición de paidófilo(a) es:
 
*paidófilo, la.*
 
 
 
 
*1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la paidofilia.
 
 
*2.* adj. Que siente esta atracción o que la lleva a la práctica. U. t. c. s.
 

 
 
    Ahora bien, algunos de los diccionarios de psiquiatría de los que dispongo mencionan que un paidófilo es una persona adulta que siente una atracción sexual patológica hacia los menores de edad (niños y adolescentes) *pero* sin concretar dicha atracción en la práctica a través de algún tipo de relación sexual y mencionan también que cuando un paidófilo lleva a la praxis la atracción sexual que experimenta entonces *deja de ser un paidófilo y se convierte en un pederasta *(se supone que ésta es la diferencia entre ambos términos). Así también y de un modo análogo si revisas el diccionario del castellano que wordreference pone a nuestra disposición y buscas la palabra *pedofilia* te darás cuenta que en la entrada que corresponde a este término dicha fuente únicamente menciona lo siguiente:
 
* *
* *
* *
*pedofilia o paidofilia *
* *

f. *psiquiat.* Trastorno sexual del que se siente atraído físicamente hacia los niños de igual o distinto sexo.
 
     De modo tal que el Diccionario Espasa-Calpe también da a entender, al menos en primera instancia, que la pedofilia(o paidofilia) es un trastorno sexual que consiste en sentirse atraído físicamente hacia los niños (sin importar el sexo de estos últimos) pero en ningún momento menciona que la pedofilia implique el hecho de tener algún tipo de relación sexual con niños, es decir, tal obra también da a entender que la pedofilia consiste única y exclusivamente en  experimentar la atracción sexual patológica mencionada pero sin llevarla a la práctica. Igualmente viene al caso explicitar que en el diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos de wordreference pedofilia y pederastia no aparecen indicadas como sinónimos. Así pues me pregunto:
 
 
¿Está equivocada la segunda acepción que el DRAE da para la palabra *paidófilo(a)*?...
 
 
 
 
 ​


----------



## Bocha

Crisipo de Soli said:


> *2.* adj. Que siente esta atracción o que la lleva a la práctica. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 
> ¿Está equivocada la segunda acepción que el DRAE da para la palabra *paidófilo(a)*?...


 
No me atrevería a cuestionar al DRAE. Para la DRAE la mujer que abusa sexualmente de un chico es pedófila.

Wikipedia está también de acuerdo.

en cambio "paidófilo" o "pedófilo" designa claramente al adulto (*hombre o mujer*, homosexual o heterosexual) atraído de manera primaria hacia un niño o una niña, *con o sin relación sexual*.



Según el manual de diagnóstico de los trastornos mentales (DSM-IV) la pedofilia se encuentra dentro de la categoría de parafílias, ubicada dentro de la categorización mayor de “Trastornos sexuales y de la identidad sexual”.

La pedofilia se define como fantasías sexuales recurrentes y altamente excitantes, impulsos sexuales o comportamientos que implican actividad sexual con niños (13 años o menos) durante un período no inferior a los seis meses.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En palabras simples pedofilia es un trastorno sexual en tèrminos psiquiàtricos y pederastia es un tèrmino legal (al menos por acà).

Entonces, una mujer que comete abuso es *pedòfila* y se convierte en *pederasta* si despuès de un proceso legal es declarada culpable.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Pues sinceramente hablando he de decir que sigo estando confundido.Aclaro que no soy un psiquiatra, si leo acerca de la ciencia psiquiátrica es porque todo lo que tiene que ver con la mente humana me interesa. Mi primera interrogante es :


¿Por qué motivo en todos los diccionarios del español que he consultado(tanto generales como especializados) la palabra *pederasta* se reserva única y exclusivamente para hacer referencia a un *hombre* que ha cometido algún tipo de abuso sexual en contra de algún menor de edad?...no veo motivo lingüístico alguno para justificar esto y me parece que esto mismo no es más que una consecuencia de una cuestión cultural mal entendida y mal aplicada.Creo que bien podríamos decir que *tal o cual mujer es una pederasta* de la misma forma en la que decimos que *tal o cual hombre es un pederasta*.


----------



## Bronte

Estupror: asombro que se siente al recordar el coito con un menor de la noche pasada


----------



## Janis Joplin

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Pues sinceramente hablando he de decir que sigo estando confundido.Aclaro que no soy un psiquiatra, si leo acerca de la ciencia psiquiátrica es porque todo lo que tiene que ver con la mente humana me interesa. Mi primera interrogante es :
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué motivo en todos los diccionarios del español que he consultado(tanto generales como especializados) la palabra *pederasta* se reserva única y exclusivamente para hacer referencia a un *hombre* que ha cometido algún tipo de abuso sexual en contra de algún menor de edad?...no veo motivo lingüístico alguno para justificar esto y me parece que esto mismo no es más que una consecuencia de una cuestión cultural mal entendida y mal aplicada.Creo que bien podríamos decir que *tal o cual mujer es una pederasta* de la misma forma en la que decimos que *tal o cual hombre es un pederasta*.


 
De acuerdo contigo, debe aplicarse igual a ambos gèneros.

Probablemente la razòn sea que estadìsticamente la incidencia de la pederastia masculina es muy superior a la femenina ya que esta ùltima es màs difìcil de probar dado que no hay penetraciòn sexual.


----------



## corre

"¿Por qué motivo en todos los diccionarios... un *hombre*....
    no veo motivo lingüístico "

Sí, lo hay. Algún día, cuando encuentres la información CORRECTA
 y suficientemente explicativa, verás la lógica (ausente en la pregunta original).


----------



## sergeeo

Hola

La paidofilia es un trastorno sexual psicológico que no implica necesariamente la práctica con niños. La pederastia supone haber pasado de la potencia al acto.

La respuesta es "una pederasta".


----------



## chubaka

Hola,
Tú pregunta es bastante interesante y creo que quizá habría que replantearla... ¿en verdad la definición se refiere sólo a HOMBRES, o el término hombre es usado en un sentido genérico para referirse a cualquier persona?

Si es este el tema que te interesa  te recomiendo que vayas a la siguiente página:
http://elcastellano.org/debates.html.

A continuación hay un extracto de un articulo titulado : "Una propuesta para evitar el sexismo en el lenguaje" que se encuentra en la pagina mencionada
 
"Sobre el masculino utilizado como genérico

1) Tradicionalmente se han utilizado las palabras hombre y hombres con un sentido universal, ocultando o desdibujando la presencia, las aportaciones y el protagonismo de las mujeres. 

Se propone la sustitución de hombre y hombres en estos casos por persona o personas, ser humano o seres humanos, humanidad, hombres y mujeres o mujeres y hombres, sin dar preferencia en el orden al masculino o al femenino."
http://elcastellano.org/sexismo.html

Ministerio de Asuntos Sociales de España
Instituto de la Mujer</B> 
_Material aportado por el traductor Xosé Castro_


----------



## chics

*Un pederasta*, *una pederasta*. Como todos sabemos.

Es la defición de ese diccionario lo incorrecto, debería cambiar _hombre _por _persona_.


----------



## dec-sev

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Igualmente viene al caso explicitar que en el diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos de wordreference pedofilia y pederastia no aparecen indicadas como sinónimos.


Nada de extrañar que no lo son. No soy un experto en ese tema ,pero hasta ahora creía que el  pederasta es un hombre  que usa su anal de otra manera que la mayoría de gente normal (mejor dicho  tiene un uso  más )  y  no tiene nada que ver con abuso de los menores.


----------



## Jellby

dec-sev said:


> Nada de extrañar que no lo son. No soy un experto en ese tema ,pero hasta ahora creía que el  pederasta es un hombre  que usa su anal de otra manera que la mayoría de gente normal (mejor dicho  tiene un uso  más )  y  no tiene nada que ver con abuso de los menores.



Quizá te refieres a "sodomita".


----------



## dec-sev

Jellby said:


> Quizá te refieres a "sodomita".


 
me refiero a lo que en inglés se llama _gay_. No es el foro español - ingles, por eso recurrí yo a esa explicación rebuscada.  Hablando en serio, en el ruso tenemos una palabra [pederast] cuya significación es _homosexual_ o si quieres _gay._ Si supiéramos el origen de esta palabra podríamos saber más de su significación.


----------



## xOoeL

DRAE said:
			
		

> *pederasta**.*
> (Del gr. παιδεραστής).
> * 1.* m. Hombre que comete pederastia.
> *pederastia**.*
> (Del gr. παιδεραστία).
> * 1.* f. Abuso sexual cometido con niños.
> * 2.* f. *sodomía.*
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



En España sólo se usa la primera acepción de "pederastia" (que yo sepa), de ahí la confusión entre Jellby y dec-sev.


----------



## carcoma

Sí, en algunas lenguas una palabra parecida significa "homosexual", típico falso amigo de toda la vida.
Alucino con el machismo aún existente en los diccionarios, por cierto ¿hace falta que sea adulto un pederasta para serlo? ¿si no, que es?
Y alucino también con la poesía de algunos para decir _homosexual _y _sexo anal._


----------



## dec-sev

xOoeL said:


> En España sólo se usa la primera acepción de "pederastia" (que yo sepa).


 
En Rusia tambien. Gracias por haberlo aclarado.


----------



## Jellby

xOoeL said:


> En España sólo se usa la primera acepción de "pederastia" (que yo sepa), de ahí la confusión entre Jellby y dec-sev.



Cierto, yo no conocía la segunda 

Que yo sepa, al menos en España, la primera acepción es un delito, la segunda no.


----------



## Janis Joplin

dec-sev said:


> Nada de extrañar que no lo son. No soy un experto en ese tema ,pero hasta ahora creía que el pederasta es un hombre que usa su anal de otra manera que la mayoría de gente normal (mejor dicho tiene un uso más )  y no tiene nada que ver con abuso de los menores.


 
Probablemente esto te permita explicarte porque has estado creyendo esto (sacado de Wikipedia) 

La pederastia se considera erróneamente sinónimo de paidofilia. A pesar de que etimológicamente significan lo mismo (ya que ambas se basan en _paidós_: 'niño' o 'adolescente'), *la pederastia en la **Grecia** antigua no se refería al abuso sexual cometido contra un niño* prepúber sino a la relación (de índole sexual) entre un hombre adulto y un muchacho adolescente. *Recordemos que este tipo de relaciones no era mal visto en la Grecia de la antigüedad.*
Los dos términos han llegado a diferenciarse:

*por malinterpretación* de los textos clásicos griegos, *"pederasta" ha venido a designar a los **homosexuales** hombres* (nunca a las lesbianas, *ya que se considera que la pederastia involucra **penetración anal*); *Es por eso quizá que lo relacionas así.*
en cambio "paidófilo" o "pedófilo" designa claramente al adulto (hombre o mujer, homosexual o heterosexual) atraído de manera primaria hacia un niño o una niña, con o sin relación sexual.
Actualmente pederastia es un término legal mientras que pedofilia o paidofilia es un términio clínico. *Desde este contexto exclusivamente* no todos los pedófilos son pederastas pero los pederastas obviamente son pedófilos.

Por cierto me parece muy interesante el comentario de chubaka y al menos para mí resulta bastante lógico.



chubaka said:


> Tú pregunta es bastante interesante y creo que quizá habría que replantearla... ¿en verdad la definición se refiere sólo a HOMBRES, o el término hombre es usado en un sentido genérico para referirse a cualquier persona?


----------



## Jellby

Janis Joplin said:


> Actualmente pederastia es un término legal mientras que pedofilia o paidofilia es un términio clínico. *Desde este contexto exclusivamente* no todos los pedófilos son pederastas pero los pederastas obviamente son pedófilos.



Una persona puede cometer pederastia sin tener una "atracción primaria" por los niños (pedofilia), puede ser por desconocimiento, por venganza...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jellby said:


> Una persona puede cometer pederastia sin tener una "atracción primaria" por los niños (pedofilia), puede ser por desconocimiento, por venganza...


 
Absolutamente de acuerdo contigo, por eso aclare desde que contexto para no entrar en aclaraciones de si la violencia sexual deriva de  necesidades de poder o de atracción.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

corre said:


> "¿Por qué motivo en todos los diccionarios... un *hombre*....
> no veo motivo lingüístico "
> 
> Sí, lo hay. Algún día, cuando encuentres la información CORRECTA
> y suficientemente explicativa, verás la lógica (ausente en la pregunta original).


 
Hola corre:

Si hay un motivo y tú lo conoces entonces...¿Podrías por favor explicarlo?...por otro lado... ¿En dónde puedo encontrar la información correcta y suficientemente explicativa?... y por último ¿Podrías explicar por qué mencionas que mi pregunta original no tiene lógica?...


    De antemano gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## airamia

Según el DRAE pederastia es sinónimo de sodomía.
Y también según el DRAE sodomía es la práctica del coito anal, por tanto una mujer no puede ser pederasta.


----------



## Janis Joplin

airamia said:


> Según el DRAE pederastia es sinónimo de sodomía.
> Y también según el DRAE sodomía es la práctica del coito anal, por tanto una mujer no puede ser pederasta.


 

Me parece que el DRAE debería o eliminar el mentado sinónimo o bien aclarar que así se llamaba en la antigúedad a los hombres que gustaban de dicha práctica.  

Actualmente el sexo anal es una práctica consentida en muchas parejas heterosexuales y no les llaman pederastas, es más, ni siquiera sodomitas... ¿o si?

Una mujer es pederasta si es *condenada por la comisión del delito* de pederastia, es decir, por haber cometido abuso sexual con menores de edad...*abuso en cualquier modalidad y menores del cualquier edad o sexo*.

Ahora bien, dices que según la definición que el DRAE le da al sinónimo que mencionas una mujer no puede serlo  ...no veo porque no, sólo que no es el lugar para explicarlo a detalle.


----------



## dec-sev

Janis Joplin said:


> *por malinterpretación* de los textos clásicos griegos, *"pederasta" ha venido a designar a los **homosexuales** hombres* (nunca a las lesbianas, *ya que se considera que la pederastia involucra **penetración anal*); *Es por eso quizá que lo relacionas así.*


 
Exactamente. Como lo había dicho antes, en Rusia la palabra "pederasta" se usa *sólo* en este contexto. No sabía su segundo significado, por eso escribí que no son sinónimos. Habría tenido que añadir "en ruso"



Janis Joplin said:


> Actualmente pederastia es un término legal mientras que pedofilia o paidofilia es un términio clínico. *Desde este contexto exclusivamente* no todos los pedófilos son pederastas pero los pederastas obviamente son pedófilos.


Je,Je. Estoy observando que una cuestión linguistica va convertiendose en un problema filisófico.


----------



## dec-sev

airamia said:


> Y también según el DRAE sodomía es la práctica del coito anal, por tanto una mujer no puede ser pederasta.


Yo me muero de risa.  ¿ Es que las mujeres en España no tienen anal?  Pero en efecto, una mujer no puede ser pederasta, por lo menos en Rusia.  Las razones las puse antes.


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

airamia said:


> Según el DRAE pederastia es sinónimo de sodomía.
> Y también según el DRAE sodomía es la práctica del coito anal, por tanto una mujer no puede ser pederasta.


 
¿Qué pasaría si alguna mujer adulta tuviera una relación sexual durante la cual penetrara analmente a cierto niño(a) usando algún tipo de juguete sexual, esto la convertiría en una pederasta?...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Crisipo de Soli said:


> ¿Qué pasaría si alguna mujer adulta tuviera una relación sexual durante la cual penetrara analmente a cierto niño(a) usando algún tipo de juguete sexual, esto la convertiría en una pederasta?...


 
El tipo de relación sexual no es lo que define a un pederasta a menos que en el país en donde se cometiera dicho delito, éste no se llamara pederastia sino abuso sexual, violación por equiparación, etc.

En el caso en cuestión, ser procesada penalmente y sentenciada por tener una relación con un niño *es lo que la convierte en pederasta*, no importa que tipo de relación sexual sea, no importa si hubo o no penetración y si hubo, no importa con que se haya hecho la penetración.


----------



## Tilitili

la drae tiene la definición

f. Abuso deshonesto cometido por un adulto hacia los niños:
la pederastia es un delito atroz.
por lo que con un adulto se usa de forma genérica y se habla tanto de mujer como de hombre


----------



## dacca

*PEDÓFILO:* Es el adulto que siente una atracción especial por los niños. Afectiva, cariñosa, protectora... Que le gustan los niños. Ser un pedófilo *no e*s ser un d*elincuente*

*PEDERASTA:* Es el adulto que siente una atracción física, sexual, por los niños. Ser un pederasta supone un *delito.*

Pederasta es una palabra sin género. Un hombre es un pederasta y una mujer es una pederasta.
Pedófilo (masculino) y Pedófila (femenino)


----------



## Jellby

dacca said:


> *PEDÓFILO:* Es el adulto que siente una atracción especial por los niños. Afectiva, cariñosa, protectora... Que le gustan los niños. Ser un pedófilo *no e*s ser un d*elincuente*



*pedofila, paidofilia.*
1. f. Atracción erótica o sexual que una persona adulta siente hacia niños o adolescentes.

Obviamente, en la mayoría de los países la atracción en sí no es un delito, pero, por decirlo así, dejarse llevar por ella sí lo es. Una persona a la que simplemente le gustan los niños no es pedófila, la pedofilia (según el DRAE) es "atracción erótica o sexual".



> *PEDERASTA:* Es el adulto que siente una atracción física, sexual, por los niños. Ser un pederasta supone un *delito.*



*pederastia.*
1. f. Abuso sexual cometido con niños.

El pederasta no es el que siente atracción, sino el que actúa (por atracción o por otras causas). Esto sí suele ser un delito, pero no con la definición que tú habías dado, que es la correspondiente a la pedofilia.


----------



## krolaina

Crisipo de Soli said:


> . El término *estupradora* sólo es aplicable a la situación en turno si la edad de la persona agredida sexualmente se encuentra (en el momento de sufrir la agresión claro está) por arriba de los 12 y por abajo de los 18 años.


 
OJO. Estupro: Es una modalidad del delito de abuso sexual que consiste en la realización, mediante engaño, de actos que atentan contra la libertad sexual de una persona mayor de 13 años y menor de 16.



Crisipo de Soli said:


> Pues sinceramente hablando he de decir que sigo estando confundido.Aclaro que no soy un psiquiatra, si leo acerca de la ciencia psiquiátrica es porque todo lo que tiene que ver con la mente humana me interesa. Mi primera interrogante es :
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué motivo en todos los diccionarios del español que he consultado(tanto generales como especializados) la palabra *pederasta* se reserva única y exclusivamente para hacer referencia a un *hombre* que ha cometido algún tipo de abuso sexual en contra de algún menor de edad?


 
De la misma manera que la Ley contra la violencia de género se refiere exclusivamente a las mujeres... pero han de entenderse los dos géneros (masculino y femenino). No estoy de acuerdo con ésto pero...


----------



## dacca

*JELLBY;*
Muchas gracias por la aclaración.
El pedófilo siente la atracción sexual hacia los menores y el pederasta comete el abuso. no? 
O.K. Gracias.


----------



## popckorn

Janis Joplin said:


> Actualmente pederastia es un término legal mientras que pedofilia o paidofilia es un términio clínico. *Desde este contexto exclusivamente* no todos los pedófilos son pederastas pero los pederastas obviamente son pedófilos.




Discrepo, me parece que esa conclusión obedece a una lógica falaz.


Uno no necesita amar o ser atraido por niños para mantener contacto sexual con ellos. Primero debemos definir pedofilia, a profundidad, porque hay diferencia entre atracción sexual en cuanto a fetiche(en el sentido sexual) y atracción afectiva que si bien tiene elementos sexuales es más bien amorosa, es decir que busca el bien en el otro. 


Dicho lo anterior, la mayoría de los abusos familiares de un adulto hacia un menor, *pederastía*, según estudios que lamento no poder referenciar, pero que he leído, tienen elementos de CONTROL, PODER y CIRCUNSTANCIA sobre cualquier elemento de PREFERENCIA SEXUAL. Es decir, un adulto teleiophílico -atraído por adultos- que, debido a oportunismo y una posición de autoridad ejerce su sexualidad sobre un menor más por amor/atracción sexual al placer que por amor/atracción sexual al menor.

Este es un problema para los estudios psiquiátricos de la pedophilia, tales como aquellos que buscan la correlación entre ser zurdo o siniestro y la tendencia a la pedophilia, problemas que estriban en que no todos los sujetos convictos por abuso a menores son pedofílicos, de ahí que haya niveles medidos a partir de incidencias y de estudios prácticos de respuesta a estímulos. Una gran parte de los abusadores responden efectivamente (Erecciones) a adultos y no le hacen el feo a menores adolescentes (tecnicamente serían ephebofílicos y no paedofílicos) respondiendo muy poco a menores mas jovenes que eso, sin embargo en las circunstancias correctas abusaron de uno o varios menores prepúberes. 

Por otro lado hay "pedófilos" que no tienen un interes o amor por los menores, sino que tienen un "fetishe" por ellos, una condición sine qua non para la función sexual inconexa con el amor o el interes legítimo.


----------



## swift

El DRAE enmendó el artículo para *'pederasta'* y ya no lo define como substantivo masculino sino como adjetivo. Dicha enmienda incluye una redacción que abarca a individuos de ambos sexos: de «hombre que _comete_ pederastia» —una definición moral— a «dicho de una persona: que _practica _la pederastia». El artículo se amplió a tres acepciones en lugar de sólo una.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Crisipo de Soli said:


> Hola a todos los miembros de este foro:
> 
> 
> En otro hilo de este foro salió a colación una interrogante que se ha quedado sin aclarar, en aquel otro hilo el tema principal giraba en torno a la forma de expresar el que a una cierta persona adulta le agrade el tener relaciones sexuales con individuos de la tercera edad y como una consecuencia del desarrollo de dicha discusión salieron a relucir la palabra *pederasta* y *la observación* de que el DRAE define este vocablo sólo para hacer referencia a *un hombre[entiéndase hombre adulto] que ha abusado sexualmente de algún niño*. Así pues la pregunta que quedó sin responder es:
> 
> 
> ¿Qué vocablo se debe usar en el idioma español para hacer referencia a *una mujer adulta que ha cometido un abuso sexual en contra de algún niño*?...



Es algo difícil encontrar el término para cuando se trata de una mujer. Pues un paidófilo no es necesariamente un violador, ya que existen sus opuestos que son los gerontófilos y hay relaciones así: paidófilo-gerontófilo con pleno consentimiento de ambos. Creo que pudiera ser más "abusadora de infantes o menores".

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> El DRAE enmendó el artículo para *'pederasta'* y ya no lo define como substantivo masculino sino como adjetivo. Dicha enmienda incluye una redacción que abarca a individuos de ambos sexos: de «hombre que _comete_ pederastia» —una definición moral— a «dicho de una persona: que _practica _la pederastia». El artículo se amplió a tres acepciones en lugar de sólo una.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



Exacto. Una mujer que abusa sexualmente de niños es *una pederasta*.

Un saludo


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos otra vez: Muchas gracias a popckorn, swift, nocturnoinvernal y a Lurrezko por sus aportaciones. Juzgo entonces que queda suficientemente claro que la frase "Esa mujer es una pederasta" es totalmente correcta gramaticalmente hablando. Saludos.


----------

